# Another oil question



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Going to do an oil change and wasn't sure if I would go with royal purple or lubro moly(german made stuff). I used lubro moly injector cleaners and fuel system/valve clean with outstanding results. Just wasn't sure on the oil, I heard it's a preference thing I don't want to kill anything. From what I read it's certified for all european cars/boosted applications as well, also certified for ford and other cars requiring synthetic oil.


----------

